# Bench Chisels... The best ones are..........



## 00dannyboy (30 Jan 2008)

Barr, Lie-Nielsen, Ashley Iles?

i'd like to hear some opinions on these and other chisels. looking for something that will hold an edge a long time and take a good beating. (not morticing chisles though)

Thanks,

dan


----------



## Racers (30 Jan 2008)

Hi,

My vote goes to old Cast Steel Chisels I have picked up loads from car-boot sales Ebay etc often for £1 each. They all seem to be cracking steel take a good edge and stay sharp for ages, but I don't take them out of the workshop, I have a set of new stanley/marples for that.


Pete


----------



## dchenard (30 Jan 2008)

Imai Sword Steel. Well worth the money (a lot of it)

LN's are comfortable, I wouldn't cry if one set landed on my doorstep :wink:. Never tried the Barr or the A-I.

DC-C


----------



## pam niedermayer (30 Jan 2008)

None. I prefer using specialty chisels, and once I got all the mortising, paring, and carving I needed, no longer need any bench chisels at all.

If you still insist, any of the top end Japanese chisels (Tasai, Funahiro, Imai (Fujihiro)) are wonderful, closely followed by old laminated chisels (Witherby, Swan, Cam, Herring, Addis, etc.). Also very good are 2 Cherries, Dastra, Stubai, Pfeil (last 3 plus Herring and Addis are carving chisel makers). Others may also be good, but I haven't tried them.

Pam


----------



## Philly (30 Jan 2008)

Dan
Not tried the Barr chisels but love the Lie-Nielsens. Very comfortable and hold an edge for a long time without complaining. A pleasure to use.
The AI chisels have some weird sized handles - that put me off, I'm afraid.
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (30 Jan 2008)

not tried Barr but have a set of 11 Ashley iles and 9 LN bevel edged.

The best? I like my AIs, but it is the Lie Nielsen without a doubt and by a long way, not even a close race. I would say we are comparing apples and oranges here.

The LNs are more accurately manufactured, have thinner shoulders, and the blades are dead flat when new (my AIs took around 8-12 hours to flatten, whilst the LNs come flat and ready to use). However, the Ashley ilses hold an edge a little longer.

What about Bluespruce? My Blue Spruce dovetail chisels are even better than my Lie Nielsens, however, I don't' think they sell standard bevel edge chisels

OK, the AIs are around £11-18 per chisel and the LNs around £35, but I bought my Ls one at a time, one per month during 2006 and this cost me less each month than friends who smoke spend on fags!!! (and I haven't burnt the chisles yet :wink: )


----------



## Woody Alan (30 Jan 2008)

I don't know about the Barr other than their rep. I do know I have some LN and I am extremely pleased with them. I had some Ray isles (Ashley with London pattern handles) which I loved the handles. To try to get the isles chisels into shape was a bit of a task and the cross sectional profiles was a random thing with the bevels being completely random too. In the end to regard them as a set was not within my capability, I also found them very whippy and springy which nobody could accuse the LN's of. I have a set of stanley 750's which are a different beast again to the LN's. They don't hold their edge in the same way but theyy do sharpen more easily. Somehow either chisel lends itself to a particular job, however if I had to make a choice for consistency LN hands down. Have some blue spruce too but bench chisels they ain't by a long way.
I would put two cherries (yes sadly I have them too) on my list before the Isles as value for money, horrible handles though.

Alan


----------



## Woody Alan (30 Jan 2008)

I just had a another thought as a somewhat bizarre demonstration of LN's consistency, you do have to watch the sides of the blades as I have cut myself without knowing on the edges. I recall someone else has done this and had to dress the edges to stop it happening but cannot remember who it was.

Alan


----------



## Anonymous (30 Jan 2008)

Woody Alan":l634ysvm said:


> I just had a another thought as a somewhat bizarre demonstration of LN's consistency, you do have to watch the sides of the blades as I have cut myself without knowing on the edges. I recall someone else has done this and had to dress the edges to stop it happening but cannot remember who it was.
> 
> Alan



I think David Charlesworth advocated this?


----------



## WellsWood (31 Jan 2008)

Sorry Dan, but this is another poll with not nearly enough choices. Barr and LNs are out of my price range I'm afraid. Aesthetically, for me at least, LNs would be the favourite - not a big range of sizes though.

I invested in a (nearly) full set of AI bevel edge chisels last year, and I love them to bits. I wouldn't say that they're the best though, just the best that I could afford.
I'm with Philly on the handle sizes, I found the standard handles way too large (plus I'm not really a fan of Bubinga), particularly on the smaller sizes, so I had a set made up using the Beech handles from the carvers. I would have preferred London pattern but it seems they're only available to our cousins across the pond :?
I can get them nice and sharp but the edges don't seem to be very durable at standard angles. With a 25 deg primary and 30degree secondary bevel the edges collapse fairly easily when chopping dovetails in Oak. So much so that I tend to use my £5 Lidl set for the donkey work and only use the AIs for final paring.


----------



## sparky (31 Jan 2008)

I have the Barr's and the edge holding is on par with the best out there, they sharpen very easily and they stay sharp for a long time even after chopping DTs. The handles can certainly take the worst beating of the three that you mentioned. I like the AI's but the LN's seemed small to me.

I do not regret getting the Barr. But since quality is very good of the three that you mentioned I think the most important thing is first what will you do with them and second what is comfortable for your hand. The bottom line is that I rarely reach for and use a tool that I don't like the feel of.

Peter


----------



## dunbarhamlin (31 Jan 2008)

Yep, too much missng.

Of the bench chisels I have, I'd put Sorby way ahead of AI - edge holding, grinding and setup time far better. (Though I haven't seen the new and improved AIs)

I've looked at (though not tried) LN, and they looked too dinky for me, but I may just be a bit oafish :twisted:


----------



## David C (31 Jan 2008)

Yea, it was me.

I dress or minutely bevel the long edges of all chisels if sharp enough to deliver a nasty cut, just enough so they wont cut me, no more.

*But not the first 3/8" near the edge*, as I want nice sharp corners here for cleaning into corners......

L-N for me, though I have not had a chance to try Barr, and will not be getting rid of any of my Japanese chisels. I like the way one can turn any handle you like for the L-N, and switch between long paring handles and the amazingly tough Hornbeam handles which like to be hit with a metal hammer, Japanese barrel head is my favorite.....

David


----------



## wizer (31 Jan 2008)

Oh come on David, we all know you _really_ just use the £5 Lidl Chisels......


----------



## White House Workshop (31 Jan 2008)

As Ashley was my uncle I have to vote for him  I do have a number of his carving tools and some of them haven't been resharpened since the day I bought them, and they've had a lot of use! The ones I have really do hold an edge, and that's enough for me. Unlike my old 'Footprints' that are forever in the honing guide.... but they would last longer if SWMBO didn't use them for purposes for which they were never intended :evil:


----------



## David C (31 Jan 2008)

For a real ethnic experience, what about the Chinese chisels from Dick, with the brazed joint across the centre of the blade......

David


----------



## head clansman (31 Jan 2008)

Hi Dan 

sorry mate not enough choice with this poll , i have replaced all my chisel just recently with all Marple's box wood handles they keep a good edge for a long time there all from the turn of the century excellent steel I'm about to get rid of my Marple's shatter proof handles and as for giving them a good beating well that should never ever happen. you can keep all these fancy names that you mention the tool is only as good as the guy who sharpens it .


----------



## seanybaby (31 Jan 2008)

Where is the vote for random?

I have bought lots of random CHEAP chisels (maybe old)....(probably old) however they have been exceptionally hard (sharp). That is compared to my mates at college which, have bought newer, generally cheaper chisels. I have even sharpened my mates chisels at college, and they have had sharpest chisel they have seen!

BUT i have no LN! to compare 

I would like to see a scientific test, with the hardest (steel) chisels, cheap chisels, Japanese chisels etc....(but there are so many variables? will this happen?

IE. can we buy a set for life? or do we all become collectors by default!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Philly (1 Feb 2008)

seanybaby":3svz3zuh said:


> IE. can we buy a set for life? or do we all become collectors by default!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:



You know the answer to that one....... :wink: 
Philly


----------



## woodbloke (1 Feb 2008)

seanbaby wrote:


> I would like to see a scientific test, with the hardest (steel) chisels, cheap chisels, Japanese chisels etc....(but there are so many variables? will this happen?


It has already. F&C did a pretty comprehensive test a while ago of chisels _ordinaire_ but I seem to recollect that no oriental offerings were included. I think that the mag did a good review of Jap chisels a bit later - Rob


----------



## seanybaby (1 Feb 2008)

> It has already. F&C did a pretty comprehensive test a while ago of chisels _ordinaire_ but I seem to recollect that no oriental offerings were included. I think that the mag did a good review of Jap chisels a bit later - Rob



Nice one  Do you know which mag it was? As college have loads of back issues i can browse through. Cheers


----------



## woodbloke (1 Feb 2008)

Sean - if you'll bare with me a few minutes I'll go and have trawl thu' all my copies - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (1 Feb 2008)

David Charlesworth did a pretty comprenhnsive review of japanese chisels in F&C No89. The very detailed review took place in issue No 79 and the in depth technical review was in issue No 80. Best on Test with the top 5* were the 'Two Cherries' brand from William Schmitt...no LN chisels tho' included in the tests - Rob


----------



## gidon (1 Feb 2008)

White House Workshop":50llnuog said:


> As Ashley was my uncle I have to vote for him  I do have a number of his carving tools and some of them haven't been resharpened since the day I bought them, and they've had a lot of use! The ones I have really do hold an edge, and that's enough for me. Unlike my old 'Footprints' that are forever in the honing guide.... but they would last longer if SWMBO didn't use them for purposes for which they were never intended :evil:



Well my Footprint ones hold an edge better than the AI chisels I had (and I tried to sets) - but no option for Footprint on Dan's list !

If I had the money it'd be the LN's - 'cos they look nice and they are bound to be good. However I can't bring myself (for the moment anyway) to spend that much on chisels.

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## MIGNAL (1 Feb 2008)

I haven't any experience of LN , two cherries or AI (apart from a couple of his carving carving chisels). The only chisel I have above 1/2 inch are those that are in the Lidl set :shock: They suffice for my needs. I do have a few smaller old Marples Boxwood chisels that I rate very highly.


----------



## johnnyb (1 Feb 2008)

my japanese chisels are remarkable and easily come to hand i think. i have found old chisels to be variable some so soft they wont take an edge others very hard but generally good with a nice feel. im also a fan of plastic handled stanleys, modern ones as they are great for general "fitting" stuff(with a hammer) and stay nearly sharp for a long time and are very simple to sharpen they also have quite a thin section which is nice. irwin chisels are quite poor. of the choices i have tried the lns are great and very well finished.


----------



## bobscarle (1 Feb 2008)

I can only vote for the Ashley Isles chisels as I have no experience of the others. I have two AI Bevel Edged chisels and I really like them, although they could be finished a little better. I haven't given them a good thumping yet though!

Bob


----------



## Harbo (1 Feb 2008)

If you can access FWW online there are lots of reviews there on chisels. Also FWW No. 139 did a major review of 17 brands - the Japs came out tops for durability but see the articles conclusion below:.


> There is no denying the durability of the steel in the three topscoring
> Japanese chisels: White Steel, Blue Steel and Iyori. The
> blades on these chisels were still sharp, and the blade of the White
> Steel chisel could still shave hair from my arm after the hammer
> ...



Rod


----------



## 00dannyboy (2 Feb 2008)

Thats one of the things keeping me from picking one of these sets. the LN's are too small, the Barr's have those wretched hoops, and the AI's are just too long in the handle.

:? 

dan


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (2 Feb 2008)

I have a few sets of chisels, vintage (Witherby and Berg) and new (Blue Spruce) but I keep returning to Japanese chisels. Iyoroi bench and slicks, and Koyomaichi dovetail (this after I recalled David Charlesworth saying good things about them). They are all just fantastic in edge holding and sharpness. 

When I need detail chisels (paring), it is a joy to bring out the Blue Spruce. They are beautifully balanced and hold an edge forever. I preferred them to LNs for overall feel and comfort (e.g. they have longer handles). 

If all I had were my set of Bergs I would not need anything else. They are wonderful as parers - long and thin blades. I did replace the short, hooped handles with long ones that are dedicated to pushing.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## David111s (2 Feb 2008)

L.N are my favs ive also got A.I and they are nice odd handles and they take ages to flatten off but still good.

Ive also got 4 jap chisels witch are good, take a nice keen edge too.

while i was working at the joinery i got a set of marples traffic lights, they are ok chisels and are ideal for joinery and site work


----------



## 00dannyboy (2 Feb 2008)

I'll just have to find me a turner and have him/her make me a set of handles. 

 

dan


----------

